# Lung mass and enlarged spleen



## shewhobabbles (Aug 1, 2011)

Misty is 9 and a half and has always had the true Golden rambunctiousness and excellent health (she had a tumor on her back removed last year that turned out to be benign). I have been away since May taking summer classes, and during a brief visit in June for my sister's graduation I thought her behavior was rather subdued for having a house full of guests. However, she seemed fine and I continued to get reports from my family about her ongoing quest to catch the squirrels that frequent our yard. Then about two weeks ago she started having difficultly breathing, stopped eating, and lost all her energy. My parents took her in and the vet did blood work (clean) and ran some other tests before taking a chest x-ray, which showed a mass in her lungs. Her spleen is enlarged, as well as other organs and I'm worried about what that could mean  Apparently the vet is uncertain whether it's a fungal infection or cancer, she has been placed on six medications (Prednisone is the only one I remember off the top of my head). Whatever the cause, my parents were concerned enough not to tell me anything until she started improving. Her appetite has returned, my mom has been making her chicken and stewed veggies, but according to my dad she is taking about 60 breaths a minute. Her energy is still lacking, we have an invisible fence and she normal spends a good portion of each day outside treeing those squirrels and hanging out with the cat, but apparently she hasn't been going out except to pee. This is especially concerning to me, she LOVES being outside, even to rest. She peed inside last night, also extremely uncharacteristic but that may have been a side effect of the drugs. Thankfully she does not appear to be in pain. 

Maybe I'm jumping the gun here, but I'm going home Saturday and am afraid of finding a different dog from the puppy I picked out nine years ago. Misty has been with me since 5th grade, she is beloved by my whole family but has always been considered "my dog." I'll only be home for a couple weeks until fall semester starts and know I may have to make some tough decisions quickly. Can anyone tell me if infection can be ruled out as her breathing has not improved? I know symptoms for cancer can be vague and are different for each dog, but do hers sound like anything those of you who have had to deal with dog cancer have seen? My pervious childhood golden Major lived to thirteen and got run over (sudden, tragic canine deaths seem to be a trend in my family) so this isn't something my parents are familiar with. Any other suggestions of what to watch out for or ask the vet would be most appreciated, I want a definitive idea of what's going on before I leave again. Hopefully I'm just getting worked up and she'll be fully recovered by the end of August.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I'm sorry you found us under such sad circumstances. The best thing I would recommend is that your parents get her to a good canine oncologist, maybe at a vet school if there is one nearby, and they might be able to provide more information.
Misty will be in my thoughts and prayers. Let us know how she's doing.


----------



## shewhobabbles (Aug 1, 2011)

We live an hour and a half from UT-Knoxville so if our vet can't give use definitive answers soon that may be our next stop. I just hate not being there, hopefully going home and seeing her condition firsthand will at least alleviate the paranoia. Thank you for your concern, I will provide updates as I get them!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't have any advice, but did want to say my thoughts & prayers are with you and Misty/


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Misty is not feeling well. I pray that it is not cancer but you must be prepared that cancer is fairly common in Goldens. I hope you get some answers soon. Misty is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I think peeing in the house could definately be a side effect of the prednisone.

I don't have much advice for you but I did want to say it's very heartwarming how much your parents care for you and Misty. Your mother, especially, is very sweet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Misty*

I am so very to hear that your Misty is ill and very glad you will get to see her this weekend.

When our 11 1/2 year old Golden Ret., Smooch, became ill last November she did not want to eat, she had a "gag" kind of cough and she spit up some blood. The doctor had us FAST her and then gave her a blood workup and did chest and stomach xrays.

Her bloodwork showed some anemia and the chest xray was not good-it appeared she only had 10% of her lung funtion. He said it could be one of three things:
hemangiosarcoma
lymphoma
blastimycosis (fungal infection-Our vet said this is very difficult to treat in an older dog)

Smooch was having trouble breathing, per our vet-you could see her sides moving in and out-but she never let you know she was in pain. The vet felt Smooch was suffering so we chose to send her to the Rainbow Bridge.

I hope your Misty will be fine and I will pray for her and you.


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope that it is not Cancer after just losing my 1 1/2 year old baby to it but I agree to have her seen by an oncoligist as soon as possible to make sure. Sometimes as I havtifule found first hand the meds the vets put them on look like they are helping but may be covering up other symptoms. I do not proclaim to be any kind of pro just know what I just went though with my baby. My prayers are with you and your beautiful girl best of luck


----------



## shewhobabbles (Aug 1, 2011)

I called home this morning, she bleed a little last night but my dad couldn't locate the source. They are going to call the vet about it today. I asked about her gums and my dad said they looked a bit pale, but I had him do a capillary refill test and they went right back to pink. I should probably stop googling stuff about hermangiosarcoma but I like to be informed. She ate and my parents swear she is comfortable and in good spirits, they have been giving her wonderful care.

I'm so sorry for everyone who has lost a Golden to cancer, it's terrible that it's so prevalent in the breed. Thank you for your thoughts and concern.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope your folks can get her in first thing this am. With her xray results and any bleeding I'd be most concerned. Our sweet goldens are so very stoic and often don't show pain even under extreme conditions. I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## shewhobabbles (Aug 1, 2011)

They are taking her soon, I don't think she's been in for over a week. Luckily her gums are normal (ish) so she probably isn't bleeding internally. Right now it seems she's basically herself except for the breathing and energy loss. I'll know more when I get home, I wish I didn't have finals this week.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please keep us posted. Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry this is happening to Misty. I hope you can get answers. Hugs.


----------



## shewhobabbles (Aug 1, 2011)

She went to the vet today because her gums started bleeding (it appears to be a cut, not a spountaues bleed) and got some chienses herbs. My parents say she is improving, her beathing rate has slowed and her engey is better (though she still won't go outside alone). She digested a sock (unchewed) which may have accounted for one of the masses seen on her x-rays, though it wouldn't explain her lungs. Unfortunately with what we have already spent I don't think we'll be going to Knoxville for an ultrasound for a definite diagnosis, and our vet said exploratory surgery might kill her if it is indeed hermangioscaroma. She had a good day, I suppose thats what matters most right now. And if her breathing continues to improve and her energy comes back maybe it is just a nasty infection that's taking a while to get through her system. I'm going to try and be optemistic until I get home. Here is a shot from today, I think my dad was preparing her pills (she gets them wrapped in cheese of course)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry you are going through this with your pup. Others here can give much better advice than I but I am sending healing thoughts your way. Please keep us posted as you learn more.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry for your worries. Misty is beautiful girl. I hope she continues to improve. You are both in my thoughts. You will find lots of support here on the forum and hopefully that will help as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Misty*

Praying for Misty and for you. God Bless her.
When do you go home?


----------



## mamabear (May 17, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! 

I'm sorry you're going through this. I have a 12yo who became nearly immobile overnight with no explanation to this day. Months later, she's doing so much better, but it is soul-crushing to think of them being in pain or worse. 

Sending much love and peace to your family and Misty. Wouldn't it be so great if the sock was the culprit?

Enjoy your visit with your sweet girl!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Misty*

Not to scare you but if Misty's gums become pale, your parents need to get her to vet as soon as possible.
I am so very sorry.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shewhobabbles*

Shewhobabbles

Praying you can hold Misty soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shewhobabbles*

Shewhobabbles

Hoping you made it home to see Misty-you both are in my prayers.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I have had to deal with hemangiosarcoma 3 times and it is so hard. I hope and pray for your Misty that whatever this is it is not serious. She is a beautiful girl and so lucky to have caring people in her life. I hope you are able to spend some quality time with her. Keep us posted.


----------



## shewhobabbles (Aug 1, 2011)

We let her go yesterday. I got home Saturday evening and she was good considering, but the next morning she wouldn't eat and could barely get up. We took her to the 24 hour animal hospital and she didn't come home. She had lost six pounds since Wed. and was a sack of bones. I got to see her one last time, which was all I had hoped for. Doesn't make the kitchen any smaller though, she always livened it up and I can't eat without bursting into tears. Thank you for your kind words everyone, she was an extraordinary soul.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shew*

Shew

I was praying so very hard that you would get to see Misty before she had to go to the Bridge.
Try to remember that Misty had a wonderful life with you and your family and was very loved and that you gave her the greatest gift in the end and set her free from her suffering.
You will see her again, at the Rainbow Bridge.
I am so very sorry!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Your girl was just waiting for you to come home.
Run free sweet Misty.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry that you had to let your goldie go. There is no good way to do that, but i know that out dogs know we do the best for them. Prayers and hugs to you at this sad time.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. So glad you got to see your girl before she had to leave though. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss and sending you prayers for comfort and strength.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Run softly at the Bridge Misty.


----------

